# Kid with swollen eye



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I noticed this morning that one of my 2.5wk old kids is a bit swollen around her left eye. There doesnt' appear to be any discharge or anything, just puffy. The others seem perfectly fine and she doesn't seem sick in any other way, she eating and playing like normal. What, if anything, should I do for it?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Does she seem like she's in pain?


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

No, she doesn't act like there is anything at all wrong.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would just watch it and see if it gets worse...she may have just gotten hit or something. I would say she has something in her eye but she doesn't have any discharge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can try putting some ointment on it. She might have gotten some hay in it or stuck with a piece of hay.

Another thing to do is to put a warm tea bag on the eye, I'm told for 20 minutes but any amount of time is better then nothing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The kid.... could of been bitten by a spider....or bug of some kind.... :shrug:


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

If I were to put ointment on it, what kind should I use?

I will try putting a tea bag on it tomorrow if it is still swollen. I'm not home to do it today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

teramicin oitment


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will keep an eye on it and try the things mentioned.

I noticed after I posted this that there is another section it could have gone in. I'll try to pay more attention to that in the future.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If that was my goat I would put the warm tea bags wet on her eye and re wet them every so often. I do it for 10-15 minutes three time a day and then I put the ointment in the eye, like Neosporn. I have a doe that for some reason every time she kids for the last three years one of her babies has eye trouble. I do the above and they are perfect. I do it for a week at least or until you can see it is a lot better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with lori to.......But I never heard of Neosporn...LOL sounds dirty :ROFL:


----------

